# Turk-Cypriots



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Just curious.

What passport does the Turk-Cypriots have?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Just curious.
> 
> What passport does the Turk-Cypriots have?


An interesting question, and I would be interested to know the definitive answer.

Having just returned from a 5 day break in Kyrenia, I suspect that the majority of them are proud of their 'Cypriot' status and would wish to keep this - especially when there is a solution to the current problem.

A search of Google surprised me in that the USA and UK as well as 4 other countries appear to accept passports issued by the TRNC. If true, I don't really know how they can reconcile this with the fact that the TRNC is not recognised as a country by any nation other than Turkey.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Cypriot_passport


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

I found that quite surprising...but I suppose acceptance is part of the healing process. Having also spent a few days in the North I came away with the probably the same feeling, the Turkish Cypriots are extremely proud of their heritage and "their" country..as are the Turkish immigrants...a solution will be fraught with difficulties...the easy bit I would suggest is the money, the land and the politics...it is the cultural differences which will bite. I came away feeling that I had been on holiday, to a different country, certainly not the Cyprus I know.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hudswell said:


> I found that quite surprising...but I suppose acceptance is part of the healing process. Having also spent a few days in the North I came away with the probably the same feeling, the Turkish Cypriots are extremely proud of their heritage and "their" country..as are the Turkish immigrants...a solution will be fraught with difficulties...the easy bit I would suggest is the money, the land and the politics...it is the cultural differences which will bite. I came away feeling that I had been on holiday, to a different country, certainly not the Cyprus I know.


Following the news the last weeks about the Cyprob, I start to fear there will be no solution


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Baywatch said:


> Just curious.
> 
> What passport does the Turk-Cypriots have?


I understand that they are entitled to a Cypriot EU passport in many cases!!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Mycroft said:


> I understand that they are entitled to a Cypriot EU passport in many cases!!


Where have you read/heard that. I really doubt it


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Mycroft said:


> I understand that they are entitled to a Cypriot EU passport in many cases!!


You are right!

I asked one of my Cypriot friends here and he said

Mostly have Cypriot one, the rest Turkish

Cypriot is mean they managed to prove to our government that they are really Turkish Cypriots and they get Cyprus passport.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Mycroft said:


> I understand that they are entitled to a Cypriot EU passport in many cases!!


This makes sense. From Wikipedia:

_Due to the Cyprus dispute, TRNC is recognized only by the EU candidate state Turkey. All other countries recognise the Republic of Cyprus, an EU member state, as the only legitimate government for the whole island. However the Republic of Cyprus de facto controls only the south of the island while the TRNC government controls the north.

Due to this dispute, northern Cyprus is de jure part of the EU by virtue of de jure being part of the Republic of Cyprus._


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Following the news the last weeks about the Cyprob, I start to fear there will be no solution


All the news I have heard is very positive. Siga, siga!

Euro to replace lira in occupied areas - Cyprus


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> All the news I have heard is very positive. Siga, siga!
> 
> Euro to replace lira in occupied areas - Cyprus



I read the same news but I am still not very optimistic for the moment.

On shaky ground - Cyprus


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> All the news I have heard is very positive. Siga, siga!
> 
> Euro to replace lira in occupied areas - Cyprus


Here is another one on the € Lira. Change will be done after the solution is valid

Euro adoption northern Cyprus - InCyprus


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It is quite interesting to see how easily the journalists can slant the reporting between optimism and pessimism.

Nevertheless what I have been seeing for some time are a number of building blocks being put into place. The water pipe into the North is now functional and plans are afoot to join the phone and electricity systems. Now the talk of moving to the Euro can only be additional good news. All of these chip away at the difficulties of finalising a settlement which hopefully will leave the most difficult negotiations in the hands of the politicians who will be forced into a position of not wanting to take the blame for bringing the whole structure down. Therefore a solution should be found. I have no doubt that it will be deemed unfair and unjust by some but acceptable to the majority.

The conversations and actions between North and South are now a huge distance from the dreadful rigid animosity of the previous negotiating clowns and at last a pathway to solution can be detected.

This may also be seen as positive by Turkey in terms of assisting their EU entry.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> It is quite interesting to see how easily the journalists can slant the reporting between optimism and pessimism.
> 
> Nevertheless what I have been seeing for some time are a number of building blocks being put into place. The water pipe into the North is now functional and plans are afoot to join the phone and electricity systems. Now the talk of moving to the Euro can only be additional good news. All of these chip away at the difficulties of finalising a settlement which hopefully will leave the most difficult negotiations in the hands of the politicians who will be forced into a position of not wanting to take the blame for bringing the whole structure down. Therefore a solution should be found. I have no doubt that it will be deemed unfair and unjust by some but acceptable to the majority.
> 
> ...


It seems to me that the water question is a major hurdle even for the government for the moment


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> It seems to me that the water question is a major hurdle even for the government for the moment


What question?
What hurdle?
Which government?

Please explain.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> What question?
> What hurdle?
> Which government?
> 
> ...


I know you can read yourself so just send one of the links 

Water project cementing Turkish control on north, parties say - Cyprus Mail Cyprus Mail


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> I know you can read yourself so just send one of the links
> 
> Water project cementing Turkish control on north, parties say - Cyprus Mail Cyprus Mail


Thank you. It's most disappointing to read this rebirth of negativity which sounds so like the rhetoric that poured out of the Idiot President Christofias.

If Turkey were actually trying to strengthen control why would they allow the TRNC to negotiate changing to the Euro?

It's a great shame that there is still a faction that does not want a settlement.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Thank you. It's most disappointing to read this rebirth of negativity which sounds so like the rhetoric that poured out of the Idiot President Christofias.
> 
> If Turkey were actually trying to strengthen control why would they allow the TRNC to negotiate changing to the Euro?
> 
> ...


Even if the below article is history, it is interesting for those who are interested th the Cyprus problem. I tried to get the book, but 185 $ was over my limit. But the article covers the most

Turning the Cyprus problem industry on its head - Cyprus Mail Cyprus Mail


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Even if I am not too optimistic about a solution, I must say that this article is very good news, because it is one of the key questions if a solution will be possible. The Greek Cypriots would never vote for a solution where the Turkish troop remain on the island

Turkey open on guarantees - Cyprus


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

This does NOT bode well for a a future Cyprus Federation:

Turkey supporters boo minute's silence for victims of the Paris attacks prior to friendly against Greece in Istanbul | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> This does NOT bode well for a a future Cyprus Federation:
> 
> Turkey supporters boo minute's silence for victims of the Paris attacks prior to friendly against Greece in Istanbul | Daily Mail Online


I cant see that should have any effect on a Cyprus solution really. Idiots are everywhere. And Turkey is as effected of the IS terrorists as anyone else. And I have not heard that any Turk-Cypriots has boooed.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I must say I tend to agree with Anders on this one.

After all it is a football game, the one game that consistently, over the years, provides an opportunity for idiot supporters (and some players) to express their stupidity and practice their violence.

Pete


----------

